# I'm cured!



## Pazuzu (May 17, 2003)

Here is my story, maybe it can help someone here. I know everyone is different... but this can help...In Jan I caught the flu which ended with a sinus infection, for which I was given antibiotics (a known cause for IBS related symptoms). Once the sinus infection was gone, I felt better... but only for a few weeks.For a month I was naseaus... the entire month of Feb, I got nauseous after EVERYTHING I ate... but I never figured out why... and it just stopped. For a few days I felt fine.Then, I was getting a sharp pain in my right side that knocked me to my knees... this happened several times a day for about 10 days. It only lasted a few seconds each time, though. Then after the 10 days, that pain stopped, and that side of my abdomen was very sore... sore to the touch with rebound pain. The Dr thought it was appendicitis or ovary problems... it wasn't. I went for an ultra sound of the entire body cavity... nothing was found... then that day, after eating, I experienced the most horrible feeling ever:You know when you throw up, your body goes through a process of beginning to throw up... but before your body makes the decision to officially go into vomit-mode ( as I like to call it ), your blood pressure drops, but you're hot and cold at the same time... you want to panic but your energy is gone... you just feel like you're going to explode... This is the feeling BEFORE vomit-mode, BEFORE you see relief in the near future... well, I was in this state for about 17 hrs strait! All I wanted to do was go the the bathroom (number 2) but I couldn't get up... being upright was going to kill me, I was convinced.After a few days I felt better. And 2 weeks went by with no problem, other than my fear of eating, since I didn't want to make myself sick again.Then the entire process started all over, but this time it only took 4 days to go through it all. Luckily, I got sick (like I just described) IN the doctor's office... so he got to see it all. I hadn't lost any weight, I was still going to the bathroom regularly (although more frequent than most people), but I didn't have any other symptoms, other than constant fatigue... so he didn't think it was anything life threatening. He prescribed clidinium, a relaxant and anti-spasmotic... it was helping, but only with the nausea. I was even more tired and the spasms were still there on my right side.I tried adjusting my diet, that didn't really help. I tries eliminating stress... I was relaxed, but still sickly.Then I saw a Dr who used "Applied Kinesiology" on me. That is when certain muscle groups are tested to see which specific organ is malfunctioning. He decided that my ileosecal was staying open, this is the valve that connects the small intesting with the colon. This is the problem. The antibiotics stripped my small intestine from the bacteria and enzymes needed to process food. That valve is controlled by secretions of the stomache, the chemistry of the small intestine, and emotions. Since it was open, the food that my body was unable to process went straight throught to my colon, and at times would freely move back into my small intestine as waste. This was what made me so sick.The Dr gave me probiotics to take after each meal (to replace the good bacteria needed in the small intestine), spanish black radish to take after that (which sooths the digestive system), I eat a spoonful of Dannon plain yogurt after that, then after one meal a day I drink a few ounces of buttermilk. There were also a few things I needed to cut out of my diet for 2 weeks. This things are putting the right things back into my digestive system. After the first day of this, I wasn't tired! And now, a week has gone by and I'm not sick!My suggestion is that you find either a medical doctor OR a chiropractor who is trained in "applied kinesiology" and see if they can help you.I hope this helps someone. Sorry if it was too long.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Interesting. What kind of antibiotics, how much?Dannon yogurt is pasteurized which kills off most bacteria. They add a few organisms but the product is basically garbage.I am fascinated with the idea that this "valve" may be malfunctioning. I strongly suspect that a number of people might have a valve which allows the backup of waste to the intestines.I need to do more research on how this valve works and what controls the motion of it. I am wondering if certain toxins could be "paralyzing" it so that it does not seal correctly after food passes through it. I wonder if acetylaldehyde could have that effect on the valve.How could the kinesiologist pinpoint so specifically that it was the valve?What methods did he use? Sounds a bit fishy but who knows.


----------



## Pazuzu (May 17, 2003)

Sounds fishy??? Since certain muscle groups are associated with certain organs... he was able to tell be the strength in my right let, when he pushed against it a certain way.. that I was favoring my lower right abdomen where that valve is.He also listened to what I had to say.I would suggest you find a doc that is trained to do this, he/she can explain it much better than I can.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

The valve isn't an organ--it is part of an organ, so i think he is guessing. But he may be guessing correctly. There is another person named trinity here who has the same problem. You can view her posts.Antibiotics should not have any effects on enzymes secreted by the pancreas. Also, the small intestines should really be bacteria free. However, bacteria is normally found near the ileosecal valve.I believe that the antibiotics could very well have caused some type of problem.... maybe undigested food was being assailed by some other critter that survived the antibiotcs.


----------



## Pazuzu (May 17, 2003)

Kel, I'm not sure you have researched your statements. Please don't post opinions about this, I don't see how that will help anyone.


----------



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

There really seems to be something to the ileocecal valve theory. Dr. Jonn Matsen, a well-known Vancouver naturopath, bases much of his dietary treatment on the theory of a weakened ileocecal valve. This valve is the "gateway" from the ileum, the last section of the small intestine, to the colon. It is normally closed, keeping bacteria that reside in the colon out of the small intestine. According to Dr. Matsen, the valve can become weakened due to lack of calcium OR vit.D, which is crucial to the absorption of calcium, causing it to remain open. Digestion and absorption cannot be properly completed in the small intestine, and colonic bacteria move into the small intestine where they don't belong. There they multiply rapidly due to the SI's alkaline pH. This allows the proliferation of yeast and toxins, and loss of nutrients such as B12, which are digested by bacteria. Indigestible fibre, such as wheat bran, spices and raw or scratchy vegetables, further irritate the valve and exacerbate the problem. According to Dr. Matsen, this problem can be treated by proper food combining and diet and supplementation with calcium and vit. D. He recommends anti-fungal agents after the ileocecal valve problem has been dealt with. - I have both of his "Eating Alive" books. Unfortunately, I can't follow his diet regimen very well due to my extremely limited diet, but I've heard from several unrelated sources in my community (I live not far from Vancouver) that Dr. Matsen's treatment has done wonders for them. There's some more info at his website www.eatingalive.com .


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Pazuzu, could you be more specific as to what might be incorrect. I believe my facts are correct. You will need to point out the error.However, I think you have raised a very interesting topic. This valve could very well be the cause of a lot of problems.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Then I saw a Dr who used "Applied Kinesiology" on me. That is when certain muscle groups are tested to see which specific organ is malfunctioning. He decided that my ileosecal was staying open, this is the valve that connects the small intesting with the colon.


It's totally









> quote:Antibiotics should not have any effects on enzymes secreted by the pancreas. Also, the small intestines should really be bacteria free. However, bacteria is normally found near the ileosecal valve.I believe that the antibiotics could very well have caused some type of problem.... maybe undigested food was being assailed by some other critter that survived the antibiotcs.





> quote:I'm not sure you have researched your statements. Please don't post opinions about this


*These statements are, in fact, factually correct.*


> quote:According to Dr. Matsen, the valve can become weakened due to lack of calcium OR vit.D,..., causing it to remain open. Digestion and absorption cannot be properly completed in the small intestine


On the other hand, these statements, are *not*! It doesn't make any sense that of the whole intestine that just this particular segment of intestine would become "weakened". Actually, lack of calcium would weaken bones, anyway. Having the valve remain "open" is probably more likely to cause the opposite: a dumping of material in the colon rather the other direction. Digestion and absorption in the IBS is normal, anyway.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: According to Dr. Matsen, the valve can become weakened due to lack of calcium OR vit.D,..., causing it to remain open. Digestion and absorption cannot be properly completed in the small intestine


I believe that there is a likelihood that this COULD happen. Flux, you have no proof to the contrary. Therefore, to say it could not happen is incorrect.


----------



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks for the support, Kel! Flux, Dr. Matsen states that Calcium is essential for the maintenance of bones, teeth, intestinal tissue AND the ileocecal valve; therefore lack of calcium/ vit. D would affect all negatively. A weakened ileocecal valve could still lead to the migration of colonic bacteria into the small intestine, leading to small intestinal overgrowth.The relation between small bowel bacterial overgrowth and a missing ileocecal valve has been proven in cases of shortened bowel syndrome, where the ileocecal valve has been resectioned: "The ileocecal valve is the main barrier between the large and small intestine. It helps regulate the exit of fluid and malabsorbed nutrients from the small bowel. It also helps keep bacteria from the large bowel from refulxing into the small bowel. Resection of the ileocecal valve results in decreased fluid and nutrient absorption, and increased bacterial overgrowth in the small bowel (Vanderhoof, 1992)". - Quoted from www.staffwashington.edu/growing/Assess/SBS.htmSee also www.medscape.com/viewarticle/439683_15 and www.intestinalfoundation.org/library/short.shtmlI can't prove that IBS patients have weakened ileocecal valves; but neither, as Kel says, can this be disproven, esp. given the fact that IBS patients often suffer from small intestinal bacterial overgrowth. This was demonstrated in a study by M. Pimentel et. al. (see www.medicinedirect.com/journal/journal/article?acronym+AMGAST&format+fulltext&uid+PIS0002927000021614 for the full article and further references.) Jonn Matsen's unique dietary approach to intestinal disorders has been beneficial to patients where conventional medicine and even other alternative therapies have failed. I would recommend anyone, esp. if they are suffering from a GI disorder, to read his books and give his nutritional therapy a try. (The books are also quite entertaining, by the way).


----------



## Trinity (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm convinced my leaky gas is due to an incompetent ileocecal valve, but not due to lack of calcium as I take calcium supplements with magnesium frequently. Besides, I felt the valve give way during straining and I haven't had a day without symptoms since then. I don't have bloating, cramps, mucous, pain, or C & D, and no problems with any foods, just the gas odor. I think the incompetent valve causes bacterial overgrowth of the small bowel, but it might cause additional problems. When I bend forward or stand up suddently, I actually feel the valve start to sputter and thump and cause somoe other mild sensations in the colon. I don't want to be treated with diet. I want the valve fixed. Does anybody know of any hospitals that do research on the ileocecal valve? Some medical doctors must know something about the IC valve by now. Actually, I have tried numerous diets including natural substances like goldenseal, digestive enzymes, cat's claw, ginger, fennel and pepperment and nothing has made one bit of difference. Probiotics have also been useless for me although I still haven't tried VSL yet because of the cost. My colon and rectum actulally feel pretty normal most of the time, except sometimes when I feel some slight rumbling through. The gas odor however, is always present whether I feel any symptoms or not. I believe I'm not expelling any gas during this time, Its just sitting there in the small intestine and the odor is now just part of my own body odor, which is why I can't smell it, or feel it. The very few occasions that I do fart, I can feel and smell it, so I do not have a sinus problems as someone suggested


----------



## skinny (Jul 27, 2002)

Trinity, it sucks to hear that. I wonder if you have small intestine bacterial overgrowth. I took the lactulose breath test and it was negative. I don't have any of the above symptoms except for G starting at the colon area and mild constipation.I can't imagine how it is to live with a constant gas smell. I seem like you have the problem in the same way people have the garlic body odor seeping through their pores when they eat lots of garlic.So did that Neomycin treatment help? It looks like it didn't help much.skinny


----------



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

Trinity, you are kidding about the "sputtering" and "thumping" of your ileocecal valve, aren't you??







Just in case you are serious, I don't think it's anything like the valve in a machine; it's a sphincter that separates the small intestine from the colon. I don't think you can feel it either, although the intestines of IBS patients are hypersensitive - at least mine is. It sounds to me as if it's mostly your colon that's causing your problems. According to what I've read, bloating, diarrhea and gas 30-45 minutes after eating are symptoms of small bowel bacterial overgrowth, since bacteria actually interfere with the absorption of nutrients. Bacteria in the colon are normally high, and supposedly produce gas app. 90 minutes after eating. Are you sure there aren't foods you are eating that are responsible for the gas (ex. garlic, broccoli, onions)? Have you discussed this with a dietitian or nutritionist? They are usually more helpful than doctors with these kinds of problems. Maybe Jan Leap in the nutrition section can give you some advice.


----------



## Trinity (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm not kidding about the sputtering and rumbling of the ileocecal valve and I can definitely feel it. I felt it actually pop awhile ago after straining and it has not stopped sputtering since that time. My colon and rectum feel fine. I don't eat onions and garlic and don't have problems with any food. GI doctors have done virtually no research on the ileocecal valve and what little info there is, was done on cats, dogs, pigs, who obviously can't descrive their symptoms. Those are my symptoms, not bloating, cramps, pain, mucuous, hypersensitivity. Some doctors I've seen just stare blankly when I described my symptoms because they did not match what they've been taught as IBS symptoms. My colon and rectum feel "normal", and I rarely "fart" in the customary sense, although if I do, they're mild and don't smell that bad, and don't linger. The gas I have problems with are actually stronger, and linger around forever. Things were better while I was on Neomycin but I've been off over a week now and on probiotics which do not do a thing. I'm tired of hearing from the naysayers. I asked if anyone knows of a reputable hospital that is doing research on the ileocecal valve. I don't want more avenues to pursue, especially those things I've already tried in 17 years. I only want to concentrate on the IC valve problem for now. Most GI doctors know relatively nothing about gas, and aren't much more helpful then "don't eat beans and broccoli" and most of the rest of you are totally dependent on their studies, which aren't much of anything and give the same useless advice. You can't even think for yourselves or have some "gut' feeling as to what might be causing your problems. So please no more advice on what foods to avoid. If I put together all the recommendations, I guess I would be avoiding, all meats, fish, dairy, cheese, fruits, vegetables, grains,white flour, sweets, soda, sorbitol,sugar, did I leave anything out?


----------



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

Unfortunately, I am not an "expert" on this. The first time I heard of the ileocecal valve was when I read Jonn Matsen's book "Eating Alive". It's true that conventional medicine doesn't seem to be doing much research on it; it's studied more in the alternative field. I'm sure constantly leaking gas and odor must be very frustrating and difficult for you - esp. if it's been going on for 17 years. If an internet search doesn't turn up much on studies on the ileocecal valve, you might want to give "Eating Alive" a try. (The website again is www.eatingalive.com ). Its approach is mainly dietary, but it's different from most alternative approaches in that it focuses on strengthening the ileocecal valve and on making digestion more "efficient" through food combinations. This decreases the dysbiosis in the intestine (which you surely have) and reduces symptoms. His diet is quite different from anything I have heard of so far, and supposedly has helped many patients who haven't found help through conventional medicine or other alternative means. Unfortunately, I can't go on the diet because of my many food intolerances, otherwise I'd give it a try.- I see that Mike MNL is back. Hopefully he'll have better advice for you.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, flux, it looks like you are wrong again concerning this valve. I am really starting to think that you are hurting a lot of people with your incorrect information.


----------



## jlallenbaugh (Jan 5, 2003)

kel and flux, the two of you both are dangerous with your info I think. I don't think you are being helpful to anyone by spatting all of the time. I am new to this , and I can already see a pattern between the two of you. PLEASE!!!


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

Where's your sense of humor?


----------

